# VFS Global Problems



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi there - 

I just completed my online application for my settlement/spouse visa. I went to VFS Global to pay for priority service ($510). We entered the card information and hit submit, and were brought back to a VFS global page that said "Can't load cart information." I have since been unable to print a receipt (one hasn't been emailed to me) and when I try to get a refund by entering my GWF number and surname, it says no such record exists. However we phoned the bank, and the $510 charge did go through - it just seems that VFS Global has no record of it! Can't print the receipt, or get a refund - it's as if we didn't make a payment, but the bank says we did. We don't want to try again and get charged twice (we can get to a page where we can make a payment - it has our record saved, but as unconfirmed and unpaid, apparently) but we don't know what else to do! Biometrics appointment is on Thursday. Please, can someone advise if this has happened to you? Very anxious about it. Thanks.


----------



## meremaid (Oct 10, 2013)

Sadly I'm an idiot and tried to pay again with my credit card. This time I got slightly farther, with a Bank Transaction ID and the phrase "Transaction was Successful" and it says I owe $0 because I paid $510. However, when I tried to get it emailed to me it says "Invalid email ID" (which is silly because my email address is totally valid obviously, then I did "Print" and it said it couldn't find the record. I tried clicking the Print and Email buttons a few more times and now it says "Receipt Generation Failed." When I try logging in again from the home page, it says it doesn't recognize my records. We are absolutely at a loss. I'm emailing them but don't expect to hear back. Please help!


----------



## GA2Wales (Sep 6, 2014)

It is hindsight, but with both the application fee and priority processing, it took a while for the international transactions to register and to get confirmation emails. Best to just wait it out. An hour or two is not going to hurt anything after all. 

Now all you can do is wait to hear back since you likely have two payments processed. Also, contact your bank again if you haven't already.


----------

